#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-18
<joey> Colorado team under the Linaro section http://www.pixoulphotography.com/2011/05/18/official-uds-o-group-photo-and-personal-photo-set/
<skyjumper> CO team went to hungary?
<joey> skyjumper: yeah we had about half of the folks who where there in the picture, the rest were at the key signing
<funnylookinhat> so cool!
<funnylookinhat> Wish I could have gone... :)
<Snicers-Work2> Hey fellas
<funnylookinhat> Yo
<funnylookinhat> What up Snicers-Work2
<Snicers-Work2> Not much, just trying to learn how to use dselect
<funnylookinhat> Ah
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-19
<skyjumper> Snicers-Work2: why not aptitude?
<craig__> hi guys
<Snicers-Work2> What do your release parties consist of?
<funnylookinhat> Hmm
<funnylookinhat> Tom-foolery.
<funnylookinhat> ;)
<MitchM> drinking
<MitchM> stickers
<MitchM> CDs
<funnylookinhat> No but seriously - mostly just catching up, sharing CDs, trying to debug weird issues, etc.
<FunnyLookinHat> damn XChat always forgets my preferred nick.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-20
<Decepticon> Buenasssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................
<Decepticon> Hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Decepticon> hablan español==========?????????????
<Snicers-Work2> Si
<Decepticon> saludos
<Decepticon> entro + tard
<funnylookinhat> Uh
<funnylookinhat> lol
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-13
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: actually I'm going to be at http://rmisc.squarespace.com/  on Thursday. It starts before I get up so it'll be a 4 hour of sleep day for me
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, oy
<FunnyLookinHat> "before you get up" ?  you sleep till noon or something?
<joey> 9
<joey> got up early today to work out
<joey> oksana goes to bed at 11:45pm and she watches TV in the bedroom so I can't go to sleep at least until then
<joey> and she's up at 7
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<joey> oh wow, the keynote is at 8am
